# swimming pool



## traceycat (Feb 23, 2011)

my daughter ask me today if i fancied going to our pool.

i havent been swimming since school but ive always wanted to so i said i would go next week.

just wondering if many people on here go swimming.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2011)

It's an excellent form of exercise Tracey! I haven't been since the early 1990s, but I know we have quite a few regular swimmers here.


----------



## traceycat (Feb 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> It's an excellent form of exercise Tracey! I haven't been since the early 1990s, but I know we have quite a few regular swimmers here.



ive always wanted to go swimming but never had the courage, so my daughter has sugested we take my wee grandaughter aswel so i can atleast get used to it all again.
at school i could swim but not sure if i still can,
i just dont fancy being left in the kiddies pool lol.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2011)

traceycat said:


> ive always wanted to go swimming but never had the courage, so my daughter has sugested we take my wee grandaughter aswel so i can atleast get used to it all again.
> at school i could swim but not sure if i still can,
> i just dont fancy being left in the kiddies pool lol.



I think it's one of those things you never forget, once you've learned. I'm sure you'll all have agreat time, and being with the little one will help you get used to the idea so you can decide whether to go for a dip in the adult pool


----------



## margie (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah but if you are in the kiddies pool with your granddaughter - it wouldn't be so bad would it?

If you could swim it shouldn't take you long to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Steff (Feb 23, 2011)

Yessssssss love it confidence at the minute is dire though so not been for ages, but it is a great form of exercise so id highly reccommend it hun x


tracey i cant pm you says you dont receive them?????


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 23, 2011)

I swim!!!!  Its one of the only exercises i can do with all my rotten joints......I love it....

And the baby pool is always warmer than the main one


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes I love swimming too I have membership for my local pool and go with a friend 3 times a week. I try to go as much as possible with my daughter too I want her to get used to being in a pool so she's not afraid of swimming when she's a little older.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Feb 24, 2011)

Carly and I loves go swimming, her level do go lower so I always bring a small carton of orange juice and a few biscuits, check her level after half hour of swimming if we stay for an hour.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 24, 2011)

I go whenever I can because I love swimming. Our pool has water-aerobics classes too, but I'm not ready for that yet.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 24, 2011)

Swimming for me has hit a hitch...

Our town council in the upper most wisdom...

Bulldoze the not so old swimming pool back in 2009, promising that the new pool would be opened by early 2012!  They actually didn't have the necessary planning permission from the County Council

Yep you guessed it, County Council Refused the application on grounds of road infrastructure... Planing permission wasn't Sort until late last summer 2010!

Did the builders go in to start digging the pool out when finally planning permission was granted, errr no as the council had to admit before it can start to build said new swimming pool it's got to sale the land the old one was built on...

At the end of January the council finally gave Tesco the go ahead to build a super store on the land...  Brillient you might think you'll getting your pool!

Err not quite yet!  As even though Tesco have summited the plans and been given the go ahead to build, they has yet haven't finalised the purchase deal..

But it's only a matter of Time..

Errr not quite that simple!!!

Even if the deal is finalised, there is at least one more hurdle for the council... 

Due to the delays with planning permission, and clinching a deal (if they do) have increased the cost of the project..  But when they first started the venture they were relying on both the land fetching top market value and government funding...

Guess what we've lost the goverment funding, the market price for the land as with any other property lost it's value...

And know one knows how or where the council is going to find the extra/missing funding required!

If you got access to a car you can get to the next nearest pool in under an hour, if you intend to take public transport well you looking at the best part of the day to take an hour swim!  And it's going to get worse April council are withdrawing a lot of their funding for the buses...  Yep you guessed it our bus service is going to be cut right back to bare minimal!

And our town councilors wonder why in our town they referred to as Muppets!!  I wonder why?


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 24, 2011)

Personally, I like swimming but always seem to get half the pool water in my ears. 
I took forever to learn to swim and even with long periods without dips I've never actually forgotten how to.


----------



## alisonz (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not a strong swimmer but I have to admit I love my dips. I don't care if I look like a baby whale in my costume I get an awful lot out of my trips to the pool


----------



## Alan S (Feb 24, 2011)

traceycat said:


> my daughter ask me today if i fancied going to our pool.
> 
> i havent been swimming since school but ive always wanted to so i said i would go next week.
> 
> just wondering if many people on here go swimming.


I'm slightly biased because I have a pool in the backyard and a tidal estuary over the road 

Swimming for me is the perfect exercise. It has everything going for it . No impact problems with joints, promotes good breathing, drops BG spikes like a stone; the list goes on.

Additional advantages over walking or jogging are that it doesn't matter if it's raining, I don't have to watch for traffic and I've never been attacked by a dog in a pool (although there is occasionaly a dog in the creek).

Just one word of warning. I've stopped swimming in hotel pools on my travels since I picked up a fungal foot infection in one a few years ago. On one trip I carried chlorine DPD No 1 test tablets with me to check pools before I enter, but that became impractical. But it is wise to check that your council or gym pool is correctly maintained for chlorine levels if you aren't swimming at home.


----------



## AnnW (Feb 24, 2011)

I am so sorry about the problems with your pool, it all sounds very very frustrating. 
I am lucky , I can either go by car or walk and go by train to a wonderful pool in Beckenham . My journey is about 15/20 mins whichever way I go. I love my swimming and being retired I can now go every weekday morning . 
Apart from the exercise which is so good , I also have made lots of friends - which being comparatively new to the area has helped. 

I hope they get on with building your pool - soon.

Another thing , no-one cares what anyone looks like in bathing gear, we all have our physical faults but they are not commented on


----------



## scanz (Mar 2, 2011)

I've only just been diagnosed so won't be doing any swimming too soon, but eventually I will want to get back in the pool and was wondering what people eat/drink beforehand?


----------



## Copepod (Mar 2, 2011)

Not necessarily anything. 

General advice is to make sure your blood glucose levels are 7 - 12 mmol/l before starting exercise. If below 7mmol/l, then eat something; if above 12mmol/l don't eat anything. Cereal bars are quite good, as they're relatively small / dense, convenient to carry around and contain both sugars and starches. 

see http://www.runsweet.com/AvoidingHypos.html (the whole site is good, but this page is specific to blood glucose targets for various types of exercise)

You may find it best to exercise a while after your last meal & insulin bolus injection, so that there's not so much active insulin in your system.


----------

